# Would You Trust This?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a money back guarantee, the reviews are nice, but I fear heartworm troubles if it does not work. My dog gets so sick on flea and heartworm meds, I just would love to figure out something else to do besides ACV.

Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

They lost me at "bioenergies."


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

"_The hypothetical vital force is often referred to these days as the bioenergetic field. Touch therapists, acupuncturists, chiropractors, and many other alternative practitioners tell us that they can affect cures for many ills by "manipulating" this field, thereby bringing the body's "live energies" into balance.

The use of "bioenergetic" in this context is somewhat ambiguous. This term is applied in conventional biochemistry to refer to the readily measurable exchanges of energy within organisms, and between them and their environment, which occur by normal physical and chemical processes. *This is not, however, what the new vitalists have in mind. They imagine the bioenergetic field as a holistic living force that goes beyond reductionist physics and chemistry.
*
By "holistic" here, I am not referring to trivial homilies such as the need to treat the patient as a whole and recognize that many factors, such as the psychological, emotional, and social, contribute to well-being along with the physical body. While this is often the example used by those who claim to practice holistic medicine, they imply something much more is at work in their treatments. Treating the whole person does not contradict any reductionist principles. Neither does the fact that the parts of a physical system interact with one another. Reductionism is not about a universe of isolated objects. The holism that goes beyond reductionism implies a universe of objects that interact simultaneously, and so strongly that none can ever be treated separately. *This concept enters into the discussion of bioenergetic fields, where that field is imagined as some cosmic aether that pervades the universe and acts instantaneously, faster than the speed of light, over all of space.* _"

(Found on colorado.edu)

"_The bio-energy field of a human consists of subtle bodies with their energetic potentials, and which give strength and power to the biological field. Energetic potential depends on the conditions of physical and psychic health, *and, perhaps, astrological factors*. For example, experienced psychics can feel human energy fields with their hands without touching a body, and, sometimes, even see a glowing aura around individuals. _

(Found on selfgrowth.com)

In other words, it seems like a load of hogwash.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

While I don't understand how or if it works or anything, I did have someone asking for a flea and tick "tag" the other day (at work), to which I was confused. The person told me they bought one in Germany and it worked until their dog destroyed it. Now that I see this, I believe that this is what they were referring to. 
The description Serenity found does make it seem like it's all hogwash, and it might be. But at the same time it IS expensive and has good reviews (plus that person I encountered at the store). Maybe it emits something that repels bugs, however it works it may be too scientific for me to understand lol.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

3Musketeers said:


> While I don't understand how or if it works or anything, I did have someone asking for a flea and tick "tag" the other day (at work), to which I was confused. The person told me they bought one in Germany and it worked until their dog destroyed it. Now that I see this, I believe that this is what they were referring to.
> The description Serenity found does make it seem like it's all hogwash, and it might be. But at the same time it IS expensive and has good reviews (plus that person I encountered at the store). Maybe it emits something that repels bugs, however it works it may be too scientific for me to understand lol.


With all due respect, the fact that an item is expensive does not make it good. And "good reviews"??? Three or four people hardly make for a resounding endorsement.

The description of how the product works is just plain double-speak. It means nothing.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> With all due respect, the fact that an item is expensive does not make it good. And "good reviews"??? Three or four people hardly make for a resounding endorsement.
> 
> The description of how the product works is just plain double-speak. It means nothing.



Ok ok, so if you compare it with say, how people swear by Science Diet, you're right, people are wrong and choose to believe what they want.

Something similar, half the people saying it doesn't work, yet others swear by it, go figure:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: shoo!TAG Flea and Tick Barrier Tag for Dogs, 2 Tags


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Ok ok, so if you compare it with say, how people swear by Science Diet, you're right, people are wrong and choose to believe what they want.
> 
> Something similar, half the people saying it doesn't work, yet others swear by it, go figure:
> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: shoo!TAG Flea and Tick Barrier Tag for Dogs, 2 Tags


Well, not really. More than half of them are not saying it works. One of the 4 star reviews stated they bought the tags and also used nematodes in the yard. I can guarantee you it was the nematodes that did it, NOT the tag.

Another 4 star review states that they got the tags and noticed MORE fleas, not less. But, they vacuumed and brushed the dog often so the problem was short lived. It wasn't the tag that did it, it was the frequent vacuuming and brushing.

Another 4 star review states that they were still pulling off ticks in July, (which they stated ticks weren't as big a problem that time of year as earlier in the year), but hadn't tested it out in fall yet....but still gave it four stars. How can you give it a review if your testing is not yet completed?

Still another 4 star review states they are still pulling ticks off their dogs once a month...but it's a 4 star review. Go figure.

And finally, another 4 star review states that since using the tags, no fleas. Of course, it's WINTER when the fleas aren't around....

So I would discredit those reviews right there.

A couple of 5 star reviews also state that even though they have the tags, they still get a tick or two biting on their dog. So how is this a 5 star product? Discredit those reviews.

Finally, one of those 5 star reviews, if you read it closely, is mocking the entire idea of this tag. Doesn't count.

Therfore, of the 30 reviews, 16 are saying, "No, it really doesn't work", 7 of the reviews gave high marks but were inconsistent with those marks based on what the person said; they still got ticks and finally, 1 was bogus. So, grand total: 24 people of 30 are telling you this doesn't actually work.


----------

